# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  letitbit.net сегодня. Кто они?

## priv8v

Про этот сервис в сети (и на этом форуме в том числе) было написано довольно много плохого. Поэтому было решено проверить, что из себя представляет этот сервис на сегодняшний день.
Исследование будет происходить поэтапно, и вести мы будем себя как обычный юзер. 


*"Круг" первый*
На каком-нибудь софтовом сайте находим файл, залитый на этот файлообменник - переходим по ссылке и видим следующее (см. скрин ниже), то что предстает нашему взору, предстанет в IE, в Опере и в Firefox:
(фрагмент)


Трогать первый пункт мы пока не будем и попробуем скачать на халяву - нажмем на кнопку "Скачать файл" (обведено и обозначено вторым пунктом). Если мы на эту кнопку будем нажимать в *IE или Firefox*, то просто получим прямую ссылку на интересующий нас файл тем или иным способом - или придется ввести код с каптчи в соответствующее поле и уже затем увидеть долгожданную ссылку или нам откроется какой-либо сайт, вверху которого будет красоваться белая полоса посередине которой будет ссылка на файл, который мы хотим скачать.
Но если наш браузер Опера (при тестировании использовалась Опера 9.51 на дефолтных настройках), то ничего подобного не произойдет - перед нами предстанет просто белое окно - с этим браузером сервис еще работать не научился. 

*Итог* - как видим, в "круге" первом все обошлось без мошенничества и "кидалова".

*"Круг" второй.*

Возвратимся к скриншоту, предоставленному выше. И попытаемся получить "GOLD" аккаунт на месяц - мы хотим качать в несколько потоков без ограничений скорости, используя разные download-менеджеры. Цена приятно радует при этом - какие-то 7 рублей, НО там стоит какая-то подозрительная звездочка.. Что же это такое?.. Странно, но нигде расшифровку этой самой звездочки мы не находим. Ну и ладно. Берем в руки мобильный телефон и отправляем SMS (связь - Мегафон - северо-запад). Пароль пришел - это радует, но вместо обещанных семи рублей (ну или даже 9 рублей, если с НДС) с нас сняли *5$*. При этом скорость скачивания ни сколько не возросла.

*Итог* - в этом "круге" нас обманули.


*"Круг" третий.*

"Вспоминаем", что люди часть ругались на Bit Accelerator - "ускоритель" закачки, который встраивал в IE свой вредный BHO и переадресовывывал браузер на сайты с рекламой. 
(описание этого на этом форуме можно, например, найти здесь: 
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=119
и здесь:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=101 )

Пробуем на сайте найти Bit Accelerator. Там где раньше на него была ссылка - теперь ее там нет. Ходим по сайту и упорно ищем. Наконец-то находим кое-что в разделе FAQ (см. скрин ниже):


При нажатии на ссылку (обведена красным цветом) мы попадаем на сайт  :"http://": bitacc.com, где уже и находим Bit Accelerator и скачиваем его. Проверка на вирустотале показывает следующее:
http://www.virustotal.com/ru/analisi...9eb3fd4a229b78
При установке KIS с последними базами не ругается тоже. Программу на работоспособность проверять не стали, но скриншот окна сделали - может кому-то будет интересно :Smiley: :


*Итог* - вроде-бы ничего подозрительного. Во всяком случае не так плохо как раньше :Wink: 



*"Круг" четвертый.*

Как известно, на скачивании/закачивании файлов можно подзаработать. Идем и смотрим условия.

Видим, что за 1000 уникальных загрузок наших файлов платят от 5 до 15$ (зависит от того, что за люди скачивают - видимо по странам цены варьируются). Но прежде чем начать зарабатывать кровные центики нам нужно набрать 100 уникальных загрузок наших файлов - т.е это будет как гарантия того, что мы хотим серьезно работать с этим сервисом - до тех пор пока это число не наберем - ни одного цента на наш счет не упадет. Минимальный порог для снятия, кстати, 50$.
Т.е даже при максимальной стоимости загрузок, нужно, что бы наши файлы скачали более 3000 человек.
Также присутствует и партнерская система - 25 процентов платят от заработка каждого привлеченного вебмастера.

*Итог* - вроде-бы напрямую это мошенничеством назвать и нельзя, но особо доверчивых людей хочется предостеречь - накопить минимальную сумму денег для снятия достаточно сложно и долго, при этом будет расходоваться большое кол-во траффика - если у вас за него оплата, то он не окупиться.
Т.е б*о*льшая часть людей, кто пробует этим заниматься рекламирует летитбит.нет - бесплатно. Вместо халявных денег они лишь дарят эту халяву этому сайту.


Вывод: 
1). Выводы делать только вам
2). Неизвестно, что еще придумает этот сервис. Будьте осторожны!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Белый Сокол

Однако, ЛетитБит - очень веселый файлообменник. Вот для начала:

Прошу обратить особое внимание на пункты 9, 10, 11. )))

Так же данный файлообменик не поддерживает такие популярные браузеры как Опера, Лиса и т.е. другими словами он ничего не поддерживает, кроме IE.

Поступило предложение скачать BitAccelerator.
Сама программа, кстати висящая постоянно в трее, о себе гласит следующее:

Заходим собственно на http://bitacc.com/about.html и не видим ничего, кроме лаконичного "about"  :Cheesy:

----------


## priv8v

> Прошу обратить особое внимание на пункты 9, 10, 11.


да.. таких пунктов я не нашел в правилах ни на слил.ру, ни на дамп.ру :Smiley: 
но в плане смеха правила летитбита не дотягивают до правил и ФАКа сайта www.ho.ua - тут вообще можно со смеха лопнуть))





> Так же данный файлообменик не поддерживает такие популярные браузеры как Опера, Лиса и т.е. другими словами он ничего не поддерживает, кроме IE.


по-моему, Вы невнимательно читали первый пост темы - там я четко писал, где и какой браузер использовал...




> Заходим собственно на bitacc.com/about.html и не видим ничего, кроме лаконичного "about"


Улыбнуло :Cheesy: 

PS: программа-то хоть работает?) хоть что-то и хоть откуда-нибудь качать умеет?) а то у меня как-то руки не дошли это проверять. Помню, что где-то тут на форуме Пауль сказал, что-то вроде "не наносить вред" это не главная задача программы, а более чем второстепенное - т.е это само собой разумеется. я с ним согласен :Smiley:

----------


## websaurus

> "Круг" второй.
> Возвратимся к скриншоту, предоставленному выше. И попытаемся получить "GOLD" аккаунт на месяц - мы хотим качать в несколько потоков без ограничений скорости, используя разные download-менеджеры. Цена приятно радует при этом - какие-то 7 рублей, НО там стоит какая-то подозрительная звездочка.. Что же это такое?.. Странно, но нигде расшифровку этой самой звездочки мы не находим. Ну и ладно. Берем в руки мобильный телефон и отправляем SMS (связь - Мегафон - северо-запад). Пароль пришел - это радует, но вместо обещанных семи рублей (ну или даже 9 рублей, если с НДС) с нас сняли 5$. При этом скорость скачивания ни сколько не возросла.
> Итог - в этом "круге" нас обманули.


раз взялись сделать обзор читайте внимательнее если есть звёздочка значит нужна искать, что под ней скрыто. Смотрим в самом низу скрина !!! Неужели вам не показались смешными цены которые вы называли !!!

P.S Только не нужно оправдываться, что расшифровку звёздочки они дописали недавно, всё написано давным давно.

----------


## priv8v

> раз взялись сделать обзор читайте внимательнее если есть звёздочка значит нужна искать, что под ней скрыто. Смотрим в самом низу скрина !!!


спасибо за поправку, я *правда не заметил* как-то... прохлопал ушами :Smiley: 

НО, я всегда пишу очень аккуратно и ваш выпад могу парировать, процитировав самого себя:



> и вести мы будем себя как обычный юзер


т.е вел себя как обычная домохозяйка. вроде достойный отпор на вашу нападку :Wink: 
и только не надо говорить, что я еврей и поэтому придираюсь к словам...

==============================

тем не менее - рассмотрим сложившуюся ситуацию с такой смс-кой. 
если бы они были до конца честными - то ТАК делать бы не стали - крупным планом указывать цену в 7 рублей и мелким как расшифровку звездочки ставить ссылку на русбиллинг - там типа уже и ищите сколько стоит. 

эта ситуация похожа на ту, что сложилась на тупых молодежных ТВ-каналах - отправь смс на такой-то номер с таким то текстом и т.д
а стоимость или нечитаемым шрифтом или он бегущей строкой ниже экрана - т.е его не видно...
аналогично, в принципе и тут. 

в нете, кстати, много жалоб на эти "7 рублей"
и только при более глубоком анализе, так сказать, можно увидеть истинную цену смс.
 :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

с  Firefox  сей г...нейший обменник тоже не работает! и как новая фишка (обма) для letitbitдиллеров -это выложить фйло побольше,разбить его на маленькие куски, скачавший получает (вроде желаемое) а открыть не может! требует пасс-кторый вы  никогда не дождетесь! (вариант) -отправитье  (...вмз) и я дам вам пароль! Сей обменник давно уже  не поьзуеца спросом ! и всячески изживаеца НА НОРМАЛЬНЫХ ФОРУМАХ!

----------


## priv8v

> с  Firefox  сей г...нейший обменник тоже не работает!


с версией 2.0.0.15 на дефолтных настройках без юзания носкрипта - работает превосходно.




> и как новая фишка (обма) для letitbitдиллеров -это выложить фйло побольше,разбить его на маленькие куски, скачавший получает (вроде желаемое) а открыть не может! требует пасс-кторый вы никогда не дождетесь! (вариант) -отправитье (...вмз) и я дам вам пароль!


т.е деньги нужно платить тому человеку, который выкладывал файл или самой системе летитбит?... объясните этот момент весь, пожалуйста поподробнее - добавлю тогда к первому посту темы.





> и всячески изживаеца НА НОРМАЛЬНЫХ ФОРУМАХ!


судя по тому, что вы в капслоке набрали три последних слова, вы ЭТОТ форум нормальным (в вашем значении) не считаете, и одна из причин та, что тут зашла речь об этом файлообменнике, поэтому скажу следющее:
1). ни разу на этом форуме не видел, что бы кто-то из форумчан постил тут ссылки на файлы, залитые на него
2). речь про этот файлообменник зашла не просто так - почитайте название раздела, в котором эта тема создана - она создана специально, что бы уберечь пришедших с поисковиков криворуких юзеров от использования данного файлообменника...

----------


## rdog

priv8v-не надо за меня домысливать ! и договаривать!! читайте внимательно! и будет вам счастье) это раз!   По по поводу денег - обычно на второй день ,после многочисленных криков -дайте пасс ,запостивший пишет свой счет-после оплаты-пасс .

----------


## priv8v

> priv8v-не надо за меня домысливать ! и договаривать!! читайте внимательно!


аналогично могу попросить Вас писать на языке, который хотя бы отдаленно напоминает литературный или хотя бы нормальный "великий и могучий".
Пост читал внимательно и расшифровки капслока не видел.
К чему это Вы сделали акцент на этих трех словах - тоже не понятно и напрашивается вывод сам собой. Если это не так - это надо Вам сказать, то бишь опровергнуть, а не просто высказать то же самое, только приставив частицу отрицания к фразе, что Вы собственно и сделали...




> По по поводу денег - обычно на второй день ,после многочисленных криков -дайте пасс ,запостивший пишет свой счет-после оплаты-пасс .


хм..ну в этом случае сервис вроде как и не при чем... обвинить их вроде не в чем :Sad:   :Cheesy:

----------


## rdog

priv8v-напрягите мозг по методу ..ИЛОНЫ ДАВЫДОВОЙ,, говорят помогает)))

----------


## 1205

По поводу Firefox-раньше на летитбите предлагалось скачать расширение firebit. Оно также содержало рекламный модуль (AdWare.Win32.Kitsune по Касперу), сейчас не знаю, есть такое или нет. 
И вроде с бит акселератором что-то сделали. Раньше каспер там находил рекламный модуль и троян ConnectionServices. Потом программа обновилась, в ней троянов не обнаружилось, но появился новый рекламный модуль VirtualNetwork. А в самой последней версии вроде вообще убрали рекламу, поэтому он никем не детектится (я отсылал какую-ту версию в вирлаб ЛК-не нашли ничего). Возможно на админов летитбита подействовала новость от Яндекса о "Вирусе подмены страниц", в котором их программа упоминалась. По крайней мере  последняя версия с сайта битакселератора не ставит никаких левых модулей типа connection services и др. (конечно могу ошибаться, но у меня их не нашлось после установки). Вообще этим обменником давно не пользуюсь.

----------


## websaurus

> Возможно на админов летитбита подействовала новость от Яндекса о "Вирусе подмены страниц", в котором их программа упоминалась.


А где их только не упоминали !!! Но последнее время я скачиваю оттуда файлы без всяких проблем, а если есть пароль "премиум", то можно файлозагрузчиком с поддержкой докачки, также перекачивал на свои премиум на депозите несколько файлов по 100 Мб. Не знаю исправились ли они или нет, но положительные сдвиги есть хотя бы, что не нужен firebit.

----------


## Flooter

Не знаю мужики, чего вы на этот сайт ополчились?
От себя могу сказать, что вот сейчас только что зашел на него лисой 3, ввел ключик (да, я отправил СМСку и мне пришел код), появилась линка на файл, ДМастер ее спокойно пережевал и сейчас вот качает гиговое файло на максимально разрешенной ему скорости  (ок. 120 килоБайт/сек).

----------


## TANUKI

Честно говоря, не понимаю, зачем пользоваться этим лохотронистым сервисом? Неужели файлов. которые вам нужны нет на других файлообменниках или торрентах? Да ни в жисть не поверю, что там есть какой-то уникальный софт или музыка или видео, которых нет в других местах  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

TANUKI-нет конечно!! н-и-ф-и-г-а-  там нет!! просто многие  купились на замануху  -заработать на letitbit .схожая ситуация с депозитом (

----------


## websaurus

Какие то странные у вас рассуждения есть ли там, что или нет там ничего !!! Пример читаете пост на форуме в нём ссылка на летебит, вам это нужно скачать и вы качаете. Только не говорите нужно поискать в других местах, чтобы не было ссылок на летебит не все пазлы скачивают, которые можно найти на каждом шагу. 
А сравнение с депозит в корне не верно, так депозит никогда не распространял вредоносного ПО наподобие firebit, а предложение денег за закачки так это уже почти на каждом файлообменике.

----------


## NMF

Щас решился скачать файлик с летитбита... Ничего устанавливать не попросили, только пришлось минуту созерцать "маркетгид"... После чего получил прямую ссылку на файл, которую успешно забил в РеГет и щас она у меня потихоньку качаеца...

Впрочем, их щедрость в последнее время стала понятна, до недавнего они были (скорее всего) единственным файлообменником, на который можно было залить гигантский архив без разбивки, но с пеоявлением файлообменников без ограничений от таких монстров как мэйл.ру и народ.ру (туда тоже можно заливать достаточно огромные архивы), видимо скачка таких вот "крупняков" с летитбита значительно снизилась... Хотя, конечно, трояны БитАкселлераторе сыгали все же решающую роль... Имхо  :Smiley:

----------


## Белый Сокол

NMF, а это у них по настроению, когда хотят - дают бесплатно, иногда вообще нету, только с примака, фиг поймешь.

----------

